# Chorale and Minuet



## RedRaider (Jan 16, 2021)

Greetings.

If anybody is familiar with the short piece by J.S. Bach called Chorale and Minuet... I grew up playing this as a kid. But, for the life of me, I can't find a decent recording of this piece anywhere. Can anybody recommend a decent CD, record, reel, 8 track, etc.?

Thanks in advance.

Sincerely,

RR


----------

